# 2 cockatiels in 1 cage yes no.??



## kierenrt (Oct 9, 2011)

Whats your opinion on bring a new member of the famly in. im getting a new cockatiel to give my girl some company while im out. but im unsure weather i should keep them together in 1 cage or seperate?

ill be having them seperate till they get to know each other but should i keep them together when there happy together.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Keep them in Different cages and Different rooms for at least 30 days, Then put the cages side by side for awhile so they can meet each other trough the bars , Then have playtimes together for a bit and if things are looking good you can rearrange one cage and put them in together


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with Rexiesmum :yes:


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree as well. Putting your new bird in with one who has established himself in the 1 cage can lead to several problems. One is that the first tiel may feel that his territory has been invaded and may cause harm to the new bird. The other problem could be if they did not have a territorial problem but got along right from the start. You might be alienated by both birds because they'd bond with one another and leave you in the cold.

Another thing: it's really important to quarantine a new bird. Even if you obtain the bird from a reputable place, why take even the slimmest chance that the new bird may be bringing some undesirable bacteria to your home. If the new bird is quarantined, you're keeping the other bird safe. If worse comes to worse and your new bird exhibits signs of illness while quarantined, at least you won't have 2 sick birds on your hands.


----------

